# Canon Top Twin Quartz Date Hands-on Review



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 16, 2013)

_"Who says that all cameras you review have to me modern?"_) ... thought this might be interesting to some:
Canon Top Twin Quartz Date Hands-on Review


----------

